# Vodafone offers £50 Smart Mini Android smartphone



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

The specs aren't world beating, for a mere £50 this could be worth investing in as a back up phone, or maybe something to take to a festival. - it's ridiculously cheap for a smartphone that';s capable of the basics. 
1GHz single-core processor, 512MB of RAM and 4GB of storage (2.4GB usable), miscoSD card up to 32GB, 2MP camera, 3.5-inch display at 480 x 320 pixels, 115 by 62mm by 12.2mm.
http://www.wirefresh.com/vodafone-t...d-smartphone-perfect-for-the-festival-season/


----------



## Sunray (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmm interesting, yeah thats a decent deal.

Wonder where I can have a go at one. Get it for my mum. Fed up with her terrible texting.

I remember musing in a post about android about how long it would take for one to get down to this sort of level PAYG, I might search about on the boards for when I posted it.  I think its was less than three years ago.


----------

